# Shelby Banana/Peanut Tank



## MrAustralia (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi Team CABE,

I need to raise some funds so I am selling a few of my favourite tanks - (I will be listing another two tanks soon).  Up first is a really nice Shelby Banana Tank. I would assume it has been sandblasted and primed by the previous owner. More photos can be provided if required.

The good:

Extremely solid and use-able tank ready to be painted to match your project
No rust
No battery corrosion
Battery tray in good condition
No repairs
Not so good:

No switches or horn button
No mounting brackets
No hardware
Hopefully this can find a home on a Shelby that's been crying out for a tank!! 

Cheers

MrA


----------



## JRE (Aug 4, 2022)

$100


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 4, 2022)

$250 
Shipping is a little pricey!


----------



## MrAustralia (Aug 5, 2022)

Firstly - no deal!!

Secondly - Apologies for the expensive shipping. It is coming from Australia.

If shipping is less than the price quoted I will refund the difference.

Thanks for bidding!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 5, 2022)

$300


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2022)

325.00


----------



## MrAustralia (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks for the offers. But no deal!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 7, 2022)

375.00


----------



## JRE (Aug 10, 2022)

Ian


----------



## JRE (Aug 22, 2022)

$400


----------



## MrAustralia (Aug 25, 2022)

No deal, but oh so close…..


----------

